# my alfie



## askeels05 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi 

Im looking for someone to foster my little man alfie he is 3 year old parsons jack russell 
He is my world my husband me and my daughter have to move into my parents due to landlord selling i really dont want to rehome him its to upseting it will be for 6 -7 months maybe sooner we need to find other accommidation

Great with are 2 year old never really socaiated with other animals just in passing 
Doesnt bark only at window if sees another dog and is very loveling likes to play alot, 

Cant someone please help!! 

We live in southampton uk


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi.
What a horrid position to be in 
Might be worth you putting this on dog chat too.
Are you offering any monetary support?


----------



## askeels05 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yes def anything they need?


----------

